# Integrados para equipo Sony Genezis



## borislozano07 (Ene 5, 2010)

Yo soy algo nuevo en este foro, todavía no se como colocar un tema principal para poder recibir opiniones de mis colegas. Quiero saber si alguno de ustedes conoce los integrados de los amplificadores que utiliza Sony en sus equipos genezis


----------



## oswaldosolano (Ene 5, 2010)

el problema es que la marca sony es muy celosa con la informacion y solo ellos quieren venderte el integrado, al menos aqui en mi pais es asi, si lo compras en otro lugar (a mitad de precio) es seguro que es falso. 
pone el modelo del equipo haber si tengo alguna informacion.
saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

de los que me an caido en la mesa han sido stk, no recuerdo la matricula exacta


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola no se que modelo andes buscando de esa serie,pero solo he leido que el modelo HCD GTX88 tiene un STK433-130 de SANYO 

http://www.uniel-denshi.co.jp/UNIT/POWER-AMP/PAW-130/PAW-130.html

http://www.audiolabga.com/pdf/STK433-090.pdf

http://www.uniel-denshi.co.jp/UNIT/POWER-AMP/PAW-130/PAW-130-manual.pdf


----------

